# XBox 360 Spiele für Frauen



## Healor (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum, ansonsten bitte verschieben.

Ich suche für meine Freundin nach XBox 360 Spielen. Was sie gerne mag ist zb Little Big Planet auf der PS3. Also eher lustige, nicht brutale Spiele. Jump & Runs oder auch wo man ein wenig nachdenken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spontan fielen mir da Banjo Kazooie, Crash Bandicoot und Simpsons das Spiel ein.

Super wären auch Spiele, die man zu 2t zocken könnte. Rockband, Guitar Hero, DJ Hero und Singstar hab ich bereits alles.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Ich wusste garnicht das es Banjo Kazooie für Xbox360 gibt oO. Kann dir leider nicht helfen. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Haxxler (20. Juni 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht das es Banjo Kazooie für Xbox360 gibt oO



Gibts als Live Arcade


----------



## Healor (20. Juni 2010)

Das Banjo Kazooie das ich kenne heisst Schraube locker....

Link zu Amazon


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. Juni 2010)

jo es gibt das neue Banjoo kazo spiel für die 360
das mit den Autos usw... ^^

die Freundinn von meinem Bruder spielt egtl immer gerne Devil May Cry 4 ;D
vllt isses ja was für dich


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

wenn ich eine Xbox hätte währe das mein aller erstes spiel..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LISB1MTLuOc


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Jump & Runs oder auch wo man ein wenig nachdenken muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Braid.
Ein super Indie-Titel mit wunderbarer Grafik, tollen Soundtrack und vor allem ein Jump'n'Run mit massig Rätseln (die im Grunde einfache Lösungen haben, auch wenn man zuerst gar nicht drauf kommt) und einer wirklich netten Geschichte. Kostet auf Xbox Live Arcade glaube 1400 MS Points.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uqtSKkyJgFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (20. Juni 2010)

Jup, Braid ist mir danach auch noch eingefallen.
Spiels grad, ist sehr witzig.


----------



## ExtremDoc (20. Juni 2010)

Meine Mum spielt immer gerne Overlord 1/2, wegen den, Zitat, "süßen kleinen Kobolden".
Probiers aus


----------



## Healor (20. Juni 2010)

Also Spiele von XBox Live fallen flach, hätte ich vielleicht davor sagen sollen, sorry.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Juni 2010)

Wie wärs mit Fable 2 ?
Kann mir auch vorstellen dass das interessant für deine Freundin wäre


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Red Dead Redemption 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nein Braide ist gut. Hab ich mal bei einem Kumpel gespielt... Ist noch lustig^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Juni 2010)

Frauenspiel

sowas ist bestimmt gut für Frauen.

Leicht, bunt, auf dem Cover isn Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juni 2010)

hi all geb mal ne xbox seite mit game test http://www.xboxdynasty.de/


----------



## MayoAmok (20. Juni 2010)

Ich stimme Ohrensammler zu. 

Viva Pinata ist was für Mädels. Man bewirtschaftet einen Garten, wo sich nach und nach lustige Tierchen ansammeln. Die haben sich dann ganz doll lieb und machen noch mehr lustige Tierchen. 

Ansonsten soll es ja immer mehr Mädels geben, die sich nicht in diese Schublade stecken lassen und auch die Jungstitel zocken. Da kannste dann mit Gears of War oder Fallout 3 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (20. Juni 2010)

Bügeln 3D
Jamie Olivers virtuelles Kochstudio
Laundry 360°

...es gibt noch echte Machos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juni 2010)

DAS geeignete Spiel für ne Frau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders beliebt bei Emanzen, denn ne willensstärkere und selbstbewusstere Frau als Lara Croft gibts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (21. Juni 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich stimme Ohrensammler zu.
> 
> Viva Pinata ist was für Mädels. Man bewirtschaftet einen Garten, wo sich nach und nach lustige Tierchen ansammeln. Die haben sich dann ganz doll lieb und machen noch mehr lustige Tierchen.



HEY!!
Viva Pinata ist kewl.
Das ist echt hartes Spiel für Kerle \m/


----------



## Healor (21. Juni 2010)

Ich werd mir mal Viva Pinata und Simpsons das Spiel besorgen. Simpsons gefällt mir natürlich auch...

So kann sie auch mal alleine was zocken, wenn ich mal wieder meine (für sie hehe) komischen Spiele aufm PC Spiele (Fallout, Age of Conan, Fallen Earth usw).

Tekken wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit, hätte nicht gedacht das ihr das gefällt. Als Tekken Spieler der ersten Stunde ist das aber immer so eine Sache, gegen Leute zu spielen die nur wild auf die Tasten hämmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas wie Harvest Moon wäre noch ganz gut, gibts aber glaub ich keinen aktuellen Teil für die XBox.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (21. Juni 2010)

Tja, wenn Ihr eine Wii hättet.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQNKRDFanQE

Castle Crashers kann ich sehr empfehlen, da wird viel gesprungen, gerannt und gekloppt und meine Freundin zockt das mit Begeisterung. Gibt's im Xbox-Shop zum Taschengeldpreis als Download.


----------



## Darussios (23. Juni 2010)

EA Sports, Cooking 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten würd mir jetzt spontan Kao das Kangaroo einfallen, weiß net, obs das für Xbox360 gibt, aber ich nehme es an, da man es in die selbe Sparte wie Crash Bandicoot einordnen kann.


----------



## Independent (23. Juni 2010)

Das die Frauen jetzt auch schon mit dem Spielen anfangen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...die soll dir ordentlich was zu essen kochen und die Wäsche bügeln! Man, Man, Man...


----------



## Littletall (23. Juni 2010)

Hey, ich bin auch eine Frau ^^ Aber ich spiele auch manchmal "Männertitel".

Naja, mein Freund und ich waren sehr begeistert von Eternal Sonata. Das ist ein Rollenspiel, wo die Musik im Vordergrund steht und man kann es mit bis zu drei Leuten spielen.

Wenns taktisch anspruchsvoller sein, kann ich Final Fantasy 13 empfehlen, das ist aber nicht unbedingt was für Anfänger...

Harvest Moon gibt es nicht für 360, aber einige Teile für den DS.


----------



## Healor (23. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde das gut wenn Frauen auch interesse am Zocken zeigen... Ist doch nicht schlecht wenn man mit der Freundin am Abend, wenn sonst nichts los ist, mal gemütlich einen aufdaddeln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da meine bessere Hälfte eigentlich gar keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sind Rollenspiele schon wieder zu kompliziert denke ich. Ich sollte sie erst langsam ranführen und dann nach und nach den Grad der Komplexität steigern. Wobei es jetzt nicht so sein wird, das sie in 1 oder 2 Jahren ein Oberprogamer wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht mehr darum, das ich mit ihr mal was gemeinsam Zocken kann, oder abwechselnd... Zuschauen tut sie komischerweise immer recht gerne (besonders Dead Space und The Saboteur)

Viva Pinata, Simpsons und Banjo Kazooie klingen schon mal ganz gut. Mal gucken was sie zu Split Second sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (23. Juni 2010)

Uijuiji, wenn sie eine Anfängerin ist, ist Banjo Kazooie aber nix..das fängt zwar leicht an, hebt den Schweregrad aber im Laufe des Spiels mal echt heftig an. Den zweiten Teil hab ich immer noch net durch.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (23. Juni 2010)

GTA4, RDR, BFBC2, GOW2, Resident Evil 5


----------



## Healor (23. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Uijuiji, wenn sie eine Anfängerin ist, ist Banjo Kazooie aber nix..das fängt zwar leicht an, hebt den Schweregrad aber im Laufe des Spiels mal echt heftig an. Den zweiten Teil hab ich immer noch net durch.



Irgendwo muss sie ja mal anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den schweren Level helf ich ihr natürlich gerne. hehe


----------



## Littletall (23. Juni 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss sie ja mal anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kommt halt immer drauf an, ob man Schwere mag oder nicht. Ich bin bei Super Mario Galaxy jetzt bei den komplexen Sternen und total ehrgeizig (auch wenn ich einen als unmöglich ansehe *würg*). Eventuell entwickelt deine Freundin ja auch einen Ehrgeiz ^^

Für Spieler, die möglichst leicht Erfolge erleben wollen, lohnen sich natürlich einfachere Games eher, aber die machen auch weniger Spaß, wie ich finde.


----------



## Davatar (28. Juni 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin auch eine Frau ^^ Aber ich spiele auch manchmal "Männertitel".
> 
> Naja, mein Freund und ich waren sehr begeistert von Eternal Sonata. Das ist ein Rollenspiel, wo die Musik im Vordergrund steht und man kann es mit bis zu drei Leuten spielen.
> 
> ...


Oh mist hab mich verlesen... [Hier stand nur Mist]


----------

